# اكتشاف كوكبين ضخمين بصدد.. الرقص معا



## نفرتاري (31 يوليو 2010)

*اكتشاف كوكبين ضخمين بصدد.. الرقص معا*​ 

30-7-2010 14:04:03​ 



 


*باسادينا- قال علماء فلك أميركيون إنهم اكتشفوا كوكبين ضخمين حول نجم بعيد يقومان بشيء غير متوقع وهو "الرقص" معاً.*​ 
*وأضاف العلماء في دراسة نشرت في دورية علم الفلك إن معظم الكواكب ُتبقي على مسافة بينها وتدور حول النجم نفسه كما هو الحال بالنسبة إلى النظام الشمسي كي لا يتأثر الواحد فيها بجاذبية الآخر .*​ 
*وقال العلماء في معهد كاليفورنيا للتكنولوجيا في باسادينا انهم وجدوا كوكبين غازيين عملاقين يدوران حول بعضهما في "رقصة كونية" غير متوقعة.*​ 
*وقال عالم الفلك جون جونسون "ظهر هذان الزوجان من الكواكب الجديدة بشكل غير متوقع".*​ 
*وأضاف "إن النظام الكوكبي الذي فيه كواكب ضخمة وقريبة من بعضها قد تدمر بسرعة لو أنها لا ترقص بشكل متزامن".*​ 
*وقال إن الأمر المثير للدهشة هو كيفية توصل هذه الكواكب الضخمة إلى الإيقاع المطلوب، مشيراً إلى أن قوة الجاذبية بين الكوكبين هي 700 مرة أكثر مما هي ما بين الأرض والقمر والتي تجعل الأمواج ترتفع وتهبط.*​




*Alarab Online. © All rights reserved.​​​*
​


----------



## kalimooo (31 يوليو 2010)

احسن من البشر
ههههههههههههههه
البشر بقوا يفتلوا بعض مش بيرقصوا بقى

هههههههههههههه
مشكورة نفرتاري
يسوع يبارك كل امالك


----------



## zezza (31 يوليو 2010)

سبحان الله ... علم الفلك ده علم رائع يبين اد ايه قدرة ربنا 
شكرا يا قمرة على الموضوع ربنا يباركك


----------



## نفرتاري (31 يوليو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> احسن من البشر
> ههههههههههههههه
> البشر بقوا يفتلوا بعض مش بيرقصوا بقى
> 
> ...






*عندك حق
برافو عليهم
احنا مبنلقيش وقت نعمل حاجة اصلا
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا كليمو*


----------



## نفرتاري (31 يوليو 2010)

zezza قال:


> سبحان الله ... علم الفلك ده علم رائع يبين اد ايه قدرة ربنا
> شكرا يا قمرة على الموضوع ربنا يباركك






*صح عظيم اوىىىىىىىىىى
حاجات غريبة فعلا
ميرسى يا قمر
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## الملك العقرب (1 أغسطس 2010)

جميل التطور الي احنا عيشين فيه ده ياريت يجي اليوم الي نلاقي كوكب صالح للحياه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا ع الخبر نفرتاي


وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## johna&jesus (1 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا على الخبر  *
​


----------



## Coptic Man (1 أغسطس 2010)

الغلطة في الرقصة دي مش ضغطت علي رجل دي هتعمل ثقب اسود هههه

اخبار جميلة ثانكس نفرتاري​


----------



## نفرتاري (2 أغسطس 2010)

الملك العقرب قال:


> جميل التطور الي احنا عيشين فيه ده ياريت يجي اليوم الي نلاقي كوكب صالح للحياه





*يا رب
ميرسى اوى يا ملك
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## نفرتاري (2 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *شكرا ع الخبر نفرتاي
> 
> 
> وربنا يباركك​*







*
ميرسى يا ميكل
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## نفرتاري (2 أغسطس 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *شكرا على الخبر  *
> ​






*ميرسى يا جون
لمرورك الجميل*


----------



## نفرتاري (2 أغسطس 2010)

coptic man قال:


> الغلطة في الرقصة دي مش ضغطت علي رجل دي هتعمل ثقب اسود هههه
> 
> اخبار جميلة ثانكس نفرتاري​






*هههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا كوبتك لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Rosetta (2 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## نفرتاري (3 أغسطس 2010)

red rose88 قال:


>





*
ميرسى يا قمر
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## بنت فبساوية (3 أغسطس 2010)

*ميرسى على المعلومة ربنا يباركك*


----------



## اني بل (3 أغسطس 2010)

ميرسي نفرتاري
موضوع مميز
ربنا يباركك


----------



## جيلان (5 أغسطس 2010)

*ههههههههههه يا عينى يا عينى على الرقان*
*ميرسى يا نيفو على الخبر*





coptic man قال:


> الغلطة في الرقصة دي مش ضغطت علي رجل دي هتعمل ثقب اسود هههه​
> 
> 
> 
> اخبار جميلة ثانكس نفرتاري​


 

*هههههههههههه تحفة يعلم ربنا*

*ربنا يستر ويكونو مُتقنين الرقص ^_^*


----------



## نفرتاري (5 أغسطس 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *ههههههههههه يا عينى يا عينى على الرقان*
> *ميرسى يا نيفو على الخبر*
> 
> 
> ...




*
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا جيجى
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## اكليل الشوك (5 أغسطس 2010)

_طب اطلع لهم و اعمل فرقة هناك :t33:

ثانكس نفرتارى يسوع يبارك مجهودك ​_


----------



## نفرتاري (6 أغسطس 2010)

بنت فبساوية قال:


> *ميرسى على المعلومة ربنا يباركك*





*ميرسى يا قمر
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## نفرتاري (6 أغسطس 2010)

اني بل قال:


> ميرسي نفرتاري
> موضوع مميز
> ربنا يباركك






*ميرسى يا عسول
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## نفرتاري (6 أغسطس 2010)

اكليل الشوك قال:


> _طب اطلع لهم و اعمل فرقة هناك :t33:
> 
> ثانكس نفرتارى يسوع يبارك مجهودك ​_





*هههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا جميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## ارووجة (7 أغسطس 2010)

حلووووو
شكرا الك


----------



## نفرتاري (7 أغسطس 2010)

ارووجة قال:


> حلووووو
> شكرا الك






*
ميرسى يا اروج
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## dodo jojo (9 أغسطس 2010)

الموضوع اكثر من رلئع ويستحق تقييم..مشكور يا نفرتارى


----------



## الياس السرياني (9 أغسطس 2010)

بحب المواضيع جداً

تسلم ايديك أختي الغالية

ربنا يبارك فيكِ...


----------



## نفرتاري (9 أغسطس 2010)

dodo jojo قال:


> الموضوع اكثر من رلئع ويستحق تقييم..مشكور يا نفرتارى




*
ميرسى اوى يا دودو
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## نفرتاري (9 أغسطس 2010)

الياس السرياني قال:


> بحب المواضيع جداً
> 
> تسلم ايديك أختي الغالية
> 
> ربنا يبارك فيكِ...




*
ميرسى اوى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## HappyButterfly (9 أغسطس 2010)

*هههههههههههههه*
*خبر حلو اوى*
*جميل خالص *
*ثانكس لك ياقمراية*​


----------



## نفرتاري (9 أغسطس 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *هههههههههههههه*
> *خبر حلو اوى*
> *جميل خالص *
> *ثانكس لك ياقمراية*​





*
ميرسى يا عسول
ربناا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## Bent Christ (9 أغسطس 2010)

_و يا ترى بيرقصوا على اغنيه ايه ههههه
لا بس بجد موضوع جميل اوى 
تسلم ايدك_​


----------



## نفرتاري (9 أغسطس 2010)

mareen1993 قال:


> _و يا ترى بيرقصوا على اغنيه ايه ههههه
> لا بس بجد موضوع جميل اوى
> تسلم ايدك_​





*

بيرقصوا على اغنية قمرين
هههههههههههه
ميرسى يا قمر*


----------



## dodoz (10 أغسطس 2010)

_ميرسى على الخبر 
_​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (10 أغسطس 2010)

مرسي على الخبر 
ربنا يباركك يا قمر​


----------



## toty sefo (10 أغسطس 2010)

سبحان الله 
ميرسى على الخبر​


----------



## Nemo (10 أغسطس 2010)

موضوع جميل ميرسى ع الخبر يا سعدية ههههههههههه


----------



## نفرتاري (10 أغسطس 2010)

dodoz قال:


> _ميرسى على الخبر
> _​






*ميرسى يا قمر
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## نفرتاري (10 أغسطس 2010)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> مرسي على الخبر
> ربنا يباركك يا قمر​





*
ميرسى يا عسول
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## نفرتاري (10 أغسطس 2010)

toty sefo قال:


> سبحان الله
> ميرسى على الخبر​



*


ميرسى يا جميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## نفرتاري (10 أغسطس 2010)

nemo قال:


> موضوع جميل ميرسى ع الخبر يا سعدية ههههههههههه




*
ههههههههههههههه
خلى الحوار ده فى الالعاب بس
ميرسى يا فتحية
ههههههههه*


----------



## جيلان (12 أغسطس 2010)

*يُثبت 
مبروك يا قمر*


----------



## crusader (12 أغسطس 2010)

*"اَلسَّمَاوَاتُ تُحَدِّثُ بِمَجْدِ اللهِ، وَالْفَلَكُ يُخْبِرُ بِعَمَلِ يَدَيْهِ" (المزامير 19:1)*

*شكرا علي الموضوع*​


----------



## نفرتاري (12 أغسطس 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *يُثبت
> مبروك يا قمر*





*ميرسى يا جميل*


----------



## نفرتاري (12 أغسطس 2010)

crusader قال:


> *"اَلسَّمَاوَاتُ تُحَدِّثُ بِمَجْدِ اللهِ، وَالْفَلَكُ يُخْبِرُ بِعَمَلِ يَدَيْهِ" (المزامير 19:1)*
> 
> *شكرا علي الموضوع*​








*ميرسى اوى ليك 
على مرورك الجميل*


----------



## nonogirl89 (6 أكتوبر 2010)

امممممممممم ايه دة همة موش عارفين ولا ايه
دى روحى انا وخطيبى بنرقص سوا
هو انا قولت بنرقص
حد سمعنى قال بنرقص
اصل اهلى صعايدة ويطخونى لو عرفوا
اكتمى السر يانفرتارى ها
شكرا على الموضوع اللطيف جدا
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## jesus.my.life (7 نوفمبر 2010)

بيرقصه ؟
طيب ماحدش عرف الاغنية لمين احسن تطلع لتامر حسنى اطخه عيارين


----------



## red_pansy (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*

ماشاء الله رايقين اوى وعندهم وقت يرقصوا كمااااااان التااااااار ولا العاااااااااااار فين البندجة يابهية هههههههههههههه

وياترى اية نوع الرقصة  هههههههههههههههه*

*ميرسى يانفرتاررررررى *​


----------



## jesus.my.life (7 نوفمبر 2010)

ولله يا ريد انا سئلت على الرقصه وماحدش جاوب على سؤال بس عيب عليك اكيد مش صعايده لان اكيد البنت ابن عمها كوكب الشراحورا هيفجرها


----------



## ميرنا (7 نوفمبر 2010)

يتى بطة عاوز اشوفهم بقى الصورة مش باينة


----------



## جيلان (12 نوفمبر 2010)

يُفك لانتهاء المدة 
ميرسى يا قمر ربنا يبارك مجهودك الجميل


----------



## النهيسى (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*
شكرا جدا
موضوع جميل جدا
سلام الرب يسوع ​ *​


----------



## نفرتاري (27 نوفمبر 2010)

nonogirl89 قال:


> امممممممممم ايه دة همة موش عارفين ولا ايه
> دى روحى انا وخطيبى بنرقص سوا
> هو انا قولت بنرقص
> حد سمعنى قال بنرقص
> ...




*
لالالا متقلقيش سرك فى بركان
ولا يهمك من اى حاجة ههههههههه
ميرسى يا قمر*


----------



## نفرتاري (27 نوفمبر 2010)

jesus.my.life قال:


> بيرقصه ؟
> طيب ماحدش عرف الاغنية لمين احسن تطلع لتامر حسنى اطخه عيارين





*
لو تامر حسنى يبفى تطخة اربع عيارات مش اتنين بس
ههههههههههههههه
ميرسى ليك *


----------



## نفرتاري (27 نوفمبر 2010)

red_pansy قال:


> *
> 
> ماشاء الله رايقين اوى وعندهم وقت يرقصوا كمااااااان التااااااار ولا العاااااااااااار فين البندجة يابهية هههههههههههههه
> 
> ...





*اكيد بيرقصوا سلو باقيت الكواكب نايمة على ودنها ههههههه
ميرسى يا قمورتى*


----------



## نفرتاري (27 نوفمبر 2010)

jesus.my.life قال:


> ولله يا ريد انا سئلت على الرقصه وماحدش جاوب على سؤال بس عيب عليك اكيد مش صعايده لان اكيد البنت ابن عمها كوكب الشراحورا هيفجرها






*عندك حق دا شرف الكوكب زى الثقب الاسود ميلفش الا مرة واحدة
اه امال ايه دا فوق محافظين اوى
ههههههههههههههه
ميرسى ياقمر*


----------



## نفرتاري (27 نوفمبر 2010)

apsoti قال:


> يتى بطة عاوز اشوفهم بقى الصورة مش باينة





*
تبقى تشفيهم فى الفرح انشاء الله
ميرسى يا قمر لمرورك*


----------



## نفرتاري (27 نوفمبر 2010)

جيلان قال:


> يُفك لانتهاء المدة
> ميرسى يا قمر ربنا يبارك مجهودك الجميل





*ميرسى يا جيجى
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## نفرتاري (27 نوفمبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> شكرا جدا
> موضوع جميل جدا
> سلام الرب يسوع ​ *​





*
ميرسى ليك اوى
ربنا يباركك*


----------

